# Mommy's girls



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=39930:ctmpphpX8goNT.jpg]

[attachment=39931:ctmpphpT9NmT0.jpg]

[attachment=39929:ctmpphpm5Bpbc.jpg]

The girls are really starting to get along, Buttons&Bows slept on our bed last night  and today I was able to get pictures of them sitting together. I tried to get them to sit closer but that wasn't going to happen :HistericalSmiley: Look at my beautiful girls :chili: (B&B now has three dresses, she's starting her wardrobe)


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:wub: :wub: ADORABLE!!!! :wub: :wub: How sweet!!!! Isn't it nice having two little girls to spoil?!?!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

ADORABLE!!! They are so cute in their matching dresses. And B&B has a long way to go to catch up with Matilda in the clothing department...lol!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

warms my heart!

They both look adorable!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Your girls look so sweet together!! I love the matching dresses! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awwwww :wub: :sLo_grouphug3: that's so sweet it makes me want to hug them both!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

They look so sweet!!! I love the dresses!!! So cute!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They look so adorable, Paula! I bet you're so happy that they're getting along so well.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

What beautiful girls you have got there Paula. Just lovely.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

The girls look darling :wub: :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paula, they look so precious together! Don't you know that the Muffster is looking down and smiling on them...and at you for smiling again. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very stylish little beauties. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that they're bonding. They look so cute together. :wub: 

BTW, Paula -- I think I may know a seamtress that can help build Buttons & Bows Wardrobe. Please let her know that I recommended her. Goes by Matilda's Closet. She does great work!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

They both look adoreable how sweet


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

They are both PRECIOUS beyond words :heart: . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

they are beautiful!!!


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 12 2008, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618694


> :wub: :wub: ADORABLE!!!! :wub: :wub: How sweet!!!! Isn't it nice having two little girls to spoil?!?! [/B]


you guys make me want to get a 2nd one.. and i just got bianca a little over a month ago... Maltese are like pringles.. you cant have just one! 

janie


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Awww - look at those two :wub: - the best-dressed girls in town!!! So happy they're getting along so well! :hugging:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

they are gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:wub: They are too cute!!! :wub: :wub: I love their little dresses. :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Paula, they are so cute together and you did a beautiful job on their monkey dresses.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Both of your girls are adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The girls look so cute together. Love the matching dresses


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

They're both beautiful. Love those dresses!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

tooooo cute! so excited for you paula!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm so tickled to see your two cuties together and getting along well......they look so sweet together!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Your girls are sooo adorable and precious. :wub: Happy to hear they are getting along better.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Gorgeous...simply precious.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so happy the girls are getting closer! They are both so sweet!! I am sure Buttons and Bows will have her closet filled in no time!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, the girls are starting to look alike. So sweet & adorable. :wub: :wub: I'm so glad that everythings working out for you all.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

how adorable in their pretty little dresses :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so happy for u paula!!! :wub: they r beautiful


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It is so heart-warming to see how wonderful everything has worked out. I'm so happy for you and your family!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What sweet, sweet pictures of your babies. If I hadn't known, I would have thought they were both sisters. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What precious little babies!! They are just SO sweet!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula, the girls looks beautiful in their matching dresses. :wub2: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Buttons and Bows has one SERIOUS look on her face.... however she looks a bit more relaxed now. Your girls look lovely together and I am so happy it's working out for you all.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Ooooooo they looks cute as buttons.....and bows!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Paula, I had no idea you had another little girl, she is adorable and I am very happy both girls are getting along. What adorable pictures too :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 14 2008, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619718


> Buttons and Bows has one SERIOUS look on her face.... however she looks a bit more relaxed now. Your girls look lovely together and I am so happy it's working out for you all.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]




I think it's going to take some time for B&B to really feel comfortable :mellow: I have to keep reminding myself she is 9 years old and misses her family :bysmilie: she'll start to break out of her shell and we will see who B&B really is and then she will go back into her protective shell. It is going to take alot of love and patience with her, and we have all the time in the world :wub: we made that commitment to her and she has a forever home. I can't wait until she really feels safe with us.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

They are sooooo sweet :wub: :wub: I'm so happy for you, Paula!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 12 2008, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618690


> [attachment=39930:ctmpphpX8goNT.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=39931:ctmpphpT9NmT0.jpg]
> 
> ...



Awww!! Congrats on your new "Buttons"! They are precious, Matilda is so spoiled!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (zsazsasmom @ Aug 15 2008, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619913


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 12 2008, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618690





> [attachment=39930:ctmpphpX8goNT.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=39931:ctmpphpT9NmT0.jpg]
> 
> ...



Awww!! Congrats on your new "Buttons"! They are precious, Matilda is so spoiled!
[/B][/QUOTE]



arty: omg your back Michelle.arty:


----------

